# How do you paint your space wolves?



## Wiccus (Jun 2, 2008)

So I have started another project Space Wolves as you may be able to tell from the title. I'm very conflicted as to what to paint these bad ass sons of Russ. I like the traditional paint scheme but my guard are kind of a light ice blue color and I'm worried that space wolves grey will look too similar. I was just wondering if you guys out there had some origional paint schemes and what they were so I can get motivated.


----------



## Arbite (Jan 1, 2010)

Who says you have to paint them the traditional colours? Try mucking about with B&S space marine painter for colour schemes that you would like to do.


----------



## db7835 (Apr 27, 2010)

So what if they look similar to your guard... Just go for it mate or do a Successor Chapter of your own design using Space Wolves models - just paint them a slightly different colour.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=54246 my space puppies, done in Pre-heresy colours and made to look dark and grimy.

though you can truly paint them any colour you want, but since you asked how we do it, I have given you a link


----------



## Truth Bearer (Jul 30, 2008)

I paint my space wolves the easiest way there is. Astronomicon Gray basecoat, wash the whole model with a 50/50 mix of asurman blue and badab black. Do detail work from there. No need for highlights on the blue/gray armor.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I use Fenris grey, and just high light uo from there. I prefer the darker look. I always thought the lighter grey of the GW SWs was far too close to powder blue.

Here's my wolf lord.


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

I paint mine this way:

Primer: Chaos black
Basecoat: 2 layers of *Fenris grey*
Blacklining: Between the 2 layers of Fenris grey, blackline all recesses etc with a (1:5 or something) mix of* Fenris grey* and *Chaos black*
Next basecoat: 2 layers of a mix (1:2 or something, stupid me didn't write it down -.-) of* Fenris grey* and *space wolves grey*
First highlight: Mix of (1:2) *The second basecoat mix* and ... *Space wolves grey* or *white*, don't remember lol 
Second highlight: *Space wolves grey*

I am really liking the way my models look when finished, though you reeeaaaaalllly need patience for it, which I am having serious trouble with 

It should look something like this:








(Not finished model, but the armour is, though the light is playing some tricks on it)


If you want it faster, ditch the blacklining for a badab black or devlan mud wash, maybe only use one layer f paint instead of 2 (though I know which I prefer) and you could do only one highlight. This could of course translate to any paint, but I take it you are looking for what colours to use? 

I hope it is of some use


----------



## JimmyGuyy (May 14, 2010)

I personally stick with the powder blue. The lighter, the better. They're from an ice planet, there's a reason their color is nearly white. The recent trend in old school greys is pretty popular of late, but it harkens back to 1st edition colors when the backstory for the wolves was barely developed. My wolves are 41st millennium stock.


----------

